# Going Sober For Sense



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

It's not a big feat, I know, but I'm going sober from now until Christmas in an attempt to raise money for SENSE.

SENSE work with children and adults who are deafblind - people who are both deaf and blind.

Find more information at sense.org.uk

I know many people are struggling financially, but if you'd like to donate please do so by PayPal Gift to lewjamben AT hotmail DOT com.

Please PM me your address so I can tick the Gift Aid box for your donation.

I know the norm is to use justgiving.com, but I don't like how they make money off the back if it.

If you feel uncomfortable sending money to someone you don't know, then you can donate direct to SENSE http://www.sense.org.uk/elliot_513_singlegift

Many, many thanks in advance.


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

We'll, it's only weekend number two and I'm already struggling!

Aldi gave got four cans of old speckled hen for Â£4 and I keep having to remind myself that I'm doing this!

Â£113 raised so far - my previous best was Â£254 so I've still got some work to do!


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

lol! Keep up the good work! I work on the railway and work dopey shifts.................so I hardly drink anymore anyway! Saying that of course I like a nice bottle of red, and some beer form time to time! Im sure you will raise more money than last time.


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

That's week number eight over with. I thought it'd get easier, but it hasn't. Last weekend we were in a pub with friends and they had some great guest ales on. Just a lemonade for me: hold the ice!

Â£133 raised so far.


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Desperate times....


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

It must bad if you're resorting to that! Even if you don't make it till Christmas it's a good cause which you have brought to everyone's attention. I don't consider myself particularly wealthy though there are so many people worse off.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

that becks blue isn't too bad -i was drinking the stuff on saturday - at the theatre don't-cher-know, as i was designated driver.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Only way I can drink that alchohol free rusty tasting [email protected] :bad: is by mixing it with lemonade and get a double non-alcy shandy......... :icon21:


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Actually the Becks wasn't too bad at all, but it didn't stop the craving.

I'm now trying this, but quite frankly, it's rubbish!



Only 10 days to go!


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm quite partial to Bavaria, I think it tastes better than Becks and a lot cheaper :tongue2:


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

In trying the Cobra now:



It tastes nothing like regular Cobra. I can't say I'm a fan. So far, the Becks is the most palatable IMNSHO.


----------

